# Down for maintenance?



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2010)

I just tried to post a pretty long Bacon Smoke.

All of a sudden it disappeared and said "We are down for Maintenance, please come back again".

Seems like people are posting.

What's going on?

When should I come back----I heard that!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2010)

Never mind,

Re-typed it all out.

This time it worked.

Bearcarver


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 16, 2010)

I think sometimes they detect a problem and just decide to do a quick maintenance on the system.. It would be nice if they could perhaps give a warning.. not sure how that would work but maybe make a post 30 minutes prior to all maintenance.

As a precaution.. I have gotten in the habit of making sure the cursor is inside of the the text box and then hitting Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C to copy all of the text in the text box before I hit the submit button. That way if there is a a problem, I have my entire post ready to paste again.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey, that's a neat trick.  Now, if I can remember it.  Usually when the text disappears into the internet blackhole, I figure I hit the wrong key again and I have to start all over.  Now I can blame it on the system maintainers.  Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I think sometimes they detect a problem and just decide to do a quick maintenance on the system.. It would be nice if they could perhaps give a warning.. not sure how that would work but maybe make a post 30 minutes prior to all maintenance.
> 
> As a precaution.. I have gotten in the habit of making sure the cursor is inside of the the text box and then hitting Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C to copy all of the text in the text box before I hit the submit button. That way if there is a a problem, I have my entire post ready to paste again.


Thanks for your reply Jeff.

I sometimes do that, but this time I was in no way near ready to click submit yet, and POOF---It was all gone!

Bear


----------

